# North Georgia Lease Dreamer (Found)



## Red1775 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a lease or a club in North Georgia an hour or so away from Dalton. 

I have a young family that is growing and my wife and I have dedicated to raising them in the outdoors. 

We are respectful and hard working. Not really overly concerned with price but the opportunity is most important. 

We have been hunting in Mississippi with friends but need something closer.


----------



## Red1775 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just leased 680 acres less than six miles from my front door. 

Feeling blessed today for sure.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats. Let us know how it goes. Was this a "premier hunting leases" lease?


----------



## Red1775 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, it was the Premiere lease, only thing around I found. 

They were fairly good to deal with. Just got back from scouting and excited.


----------



## buckarcher (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey if this piece of property don't work out. We got 1029 acres just down the road from you. bout four miles East of Varnell. Good Luck with your efforts. posted 1/3/14


----------



## Red1775 (Jan 3, 2014)

Big Buck Hunting Club?

I got the lease handled, my house boarders the area of BBHC.


----------



## buckarcher (Jan 4, 2014)

We're across from beaverdale elementary.


----------



## Red1775 (Jan 4, 2014)

Good deal. We got some land on the other side of Varnel, but you guys are closer..lol 

Did you guys have a big season? I didn't get to hunt my lease this season, I leased it the day before I came to China for work.


----------



## buckarcher (Jan 16, 2014)

The areas that You and I are leasing have been better in days gone by.  If you can afford several quality food plots for your 600+ acres you should be able to pull deer to you, especially when there is no hard mast. There aren't a lot of deer in this area due to a number of factors, but mostly over harvesting of the herd. We are going into the third year QDM with this property. Our biggest challenge has been the private lands that border us to our south and east. We have no control over them and we tend to hear a lot of shots during season. Now for the good news, I'm confident that the lease lands to our north and west have agreed to a co-operative management program for the last two seasons. We are currently conducting a herd survey in order to determine our progress. Stay in touch when you have time and Good Luck! Oh to answer your ?    3 clubs combined total (Known of) 5 bucks//6 does// 1 bear


----------



## Red1775 (Jan 16, 2014)

My goal is not to be here for a short period of time nor further damage the population locally. 

I have made the commitment to my family and friends on the lease that we will work this as long as we can, not over hunt and build a property that we ca enjoy for all seasons and also be proud of our record in regards to harvesting. 

I have worked a deal where I can take our members to Mississippi to my best friends 2500 acres to hunt which helps not put as much pressure on our lease the first year as well. 

Maybe the clubs from our area can get together and work together in what we do.


----------

